# NZ to Canada?



## UK2DK2NZ (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm interested to hear what people would think about moving from New Zealand to Canada (probably Ontario). 

I'm originally from the UK, lived in Denmark for 3 years and have now been in NZ for the last 3 years. We really love it here, the weather is pretty good (I know weather seems to be a bit of a hot topic), we've built our own home, people are friendly, feel safe, great place for the kids to grow up so on and so on. The one and only down side is that it is so expensive to be able to make a trip back to europe as our $$$$'s don't stretch very far. Anyway, my husband may have the opportunity of a job transfer to ON and i'm just trying to figure out the pros and cons of it all.

Some of the things that i'm interested in knowing, which may seem a bit trivial in the whole moving country thing (remember i've done it before though) is how do people feel about letting their kids play out outside in the street and can they walk to school on their own? Obviously there are loads more things i'd need to find out but for me my kids are a high priority and i'd like to get it right for them too.

If we do end up moving this will be the very last time we'd move so i'd like to get it right. I did visit Canada with my backpack many years ago so I have a very little idea what the place is like.

Looking forward to hearing what people have to say!!!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

UK2DK2NZ said:


> Some of the things that i'm interested in knowing, which may seem a bit trivial in the whole moving country thing (remember i've done it before though) is how do people feel about letting their kids play out outside in the street and can they walk to school on their own? Obviously there are loads more things i'd need to find out but for me my kids are a high priority and i'd like to get it right for them too.


Where in Ontario? It's a HUGE place, the answers to your questions will be vastly different between Toronto and Timmins.


----------



## UK2DK2NZ (Nov 14, 2011)

Good point about which area!!! It could possibly be around Orangeville or could also be Chatham-Kent. Hardly in the same neighbourhood, I know. I do know that it wouldn't be in Toronto though.


----------

